# Nuclear email exposure



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Talk about using work email,for your affair GONE BAD..

**** i feel so sorry for the kids and her husband.

Schools Boss Is Sacked Over Explicit E-Mails | The Smoking Gun


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Awww man!

Even after all these years, people do stuff this stupid???


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

How stupid can a person be? Using work email for her affair.... geez.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it me or are cheaters the worst/cheesiest romantics you've ever seen?

Here's one of the emails *cringe-fest*

Superintendent E-mails | The Smoking Gun


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

“I have fallen hopelessly in love with your d!ck." 

That's too funny...


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

keko said:


> How stupid can a person be? Using work email for her affair.... geez.


Especially one subject to Open Records laws. Which as a top administrator I'm sure she knew about. "Dumb" doesn't even do the situation justice.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Poor husband doesn't deserve the public embarrasement. Good Lord, his dirty lanbdry plastered all over internet. I can't see whether they have kids or not, I hope not.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

I always remember the former Detroit mayor's sexual text messaging scandal.

Kilpatrick and Beatty text-messaging scandal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Oh yea... and so many of the comments are defending her as well! Ugh!


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> Talk about using work email,for your affair GONE BAD..
> 
> **** i feel so sorry for the kids and her husband.
> 
> Schools Boss Is Sacked Over Explicit E-Mails | The Smoking Gun


Wow, another man with the perfect d*ck (see, et al., Soulmate Shmoopies). The article doesn't say, but no doubt they were also soulmates


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Did I read it right that she's in Des Moines Iowa and her husband is still living in Colorado? Either way it's almost creepy to see that far into the mind of someone in "the fog".


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Acabado said:


> Poor husband doesn't deserve the public embarrasement. Good Lord, his dirty lanbdry plastered all over internet. I can't see whether they have kids or not, I hope not.


No he doesn't. But she does and so does her looser lover. 

And it cost her a 275000 a year job. Coukdnt have happened to a better person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

GTdad said:


> Especially one subject to Open Records laws. Which as a top administrator I'm sure she knew about. "Dumb" doesn't even do the situation justice.


:iagree:

She never learned to use a secret email account or a burner phone.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

> No he doesn't. But she does and so does her looser lover


I don't give a damm about WW, but BH and especially kids? how can they recover from this?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah, they've been talking about this for a while, and on the news radio show this morning. They never did say how this got exposed in the first place. Perhaps it was the BH? Or maybe the BW of the OM?


----------



## survivorwife (May 15, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> No he doesn't. But she does and so does her looser lover.
> 
> And it cost her a 275000 a year job. Coukdnt have happened to a better person.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In the immortal words of Ron White......

"You can't fix stupid" 

:rofl:


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just read the email and was told by a "toxic friend" Tina -- to find happiness. I guess she did -- wonder how happy she is now ??


----------



## kenmoore14217 (Apr 8, 2010)

one_strange_otter said:


> Did I read it right that she's in Des Moines Iowa and her husband is still living in Colorado? Either way it's almost creepy to see that far into the mind of someone in "the fog".


I believe separated for 6 yrs now. And I believe they have adult children. What a "Cluster eff", really


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Just found this quote in the Iowa Newspaper from her husband:

“Nancy and I have lived separate and independent lives for the past seven years. Our careers have led us in different directions both geographically and personally. We remain friends and enjoy spending time with our children and grandchildren,” Randy Sebring said in a statement on the Register's web site.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Jonesey said:


> Talk about using work email,for your affair GONE BAD..
> 
> **** i feel so sorry for the kids and her husband.
> 
> Schools Boss Is Sacked Over Explicit E-Mails | The Smoking Gun


I was reading your story and saw this talk about OUCH 
Woman Arrested In Vicious Scrotum Attack | The Smoking Gun


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

I think I just threw up a little in my mouth after reading that article.

I don't know what's worse, the emails OR the future lying cheating losers defending her "happiness".


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

kenmoore14217 said:


> I believe separated for 6 yrs now. And I believe they have adult children. What a "Cluster eff", really


If that's true and they weren't reconciling, just settled on getting a divorce, and she's living states away in single mode, then the only real problem I see with it is using the school computer to email her boyfriend. She can't be actively cheating if she isn't in a relationship with her husband except on paper.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

one_strange_otter said:


> If that's true and they weren't reconciling, just settled on getting a divorce, and she's living states away in single mode, then the only real problem I see with it is using the school computer to email her boyfriend. She can't be actively cheating if she isn't in a relationship with her husband except on paper.


I tend to agree, but it reinforces the old concept that if you're on a government computer, you write every email like it might appear on the front page of the newspaper. Because sometimes they do.


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

one_strange_otter said:


> If that's true and they weren't reconciling, just settled on getting a divorce, and she's living states away in single mode, then the only real problem I see with it is using the school computer to email her boyfriend. She can't be actively cheating if she isn't in a relationship with her husband except on paper.



The article said that the OM was married, too. Either way, she is a cheater as she is WW and OW.


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

GTdad said:


> I tend to agree, but it reinforces the old concept that if you're on a government computer, you write every email like it might appear on the front page of the newspaper. Because sometimes they do.


I don't think this theory has particularly stopped anyone.

Or rather, it stopped the people who didn't need it in the first place, and is routinely ignored by the people who need to follow it the most!

Live by the digital sword, die by the digital sword! :rofl:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Aww, Jeez, no! She said it:


> I have wasted many years


Translates to: "husband! Kids! You were a mistake, and an utter waste of my time. Now were is my lover's d***?"

Fog time, anyone?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

jh52 said:


> Just read the email and was told by a "toxic friend" Tina -- to find happiness. I guess she did -- wonder how happy she is now ??


Unless Tina was thinking along the lines of getting a hobby, trying a new church?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

one_strange_otter said:


> If that's true and they weren't reconciling, just settled on getting a divorce, and she's living states away in single mode, then the only real problem I see with it is using the school computer to email her boyfriend. She can't be actively cheating if she isn't in a relationship with her husband except on paper.


Unless she gave him the cheaters spiel? "Let's try separation? I love you, but... etc.")


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

People do stupid chit when they're all fogged up. My ex once texted me a provocative picture while she was on a trip to New Orleans. While I appreciated the gesture, I suggested that she never do that again because text messages can be intercepted. Of course, this was before I found out about her infidelity. Looking back, I think that the picture was really meant for the OM and she sent it to me accidentally.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

aug said:


> “I have fallen hopelessly in love with your d!ck."
> 
> That's too funny...


But not with the owner of said d!ck?! Ouch.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

one_strange_otter said:


> If that's true and they weren't reconciling, just settled on getting a divorce, and she's living states away in single mode, then the only real problem I see with it is using the school computer to email her boyfriend. She can't be actively cheating if she isn't in a relationship with her husband except on paper.


But, her OM was married, no? Isn't that cheating?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

BigLiam said:


> But, her OM was married, no? Isn't that cheating?


Indeed. I wouldn't be surprised if it was the OMW that exposed the affair. Sebring is the OW in the affair.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

The woman looks like a predator.


----------

